# Samyang to announce a 14mm f/2.8 RF and 85mm f/1.4 RF soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2019)

> Samyang has plans to announce 8 new lenses by the end of Q2 in 2019. The first lens they announced was the 10mm f/3.5 for the EF mount yesterday.
> It now that Samyang will launch two new manual focus lenses for Canon’s RF mount very soon.
> The two lenses coming will be a 14mm f/2.8 RF and an 85mm f/1.4 RF, as mentioned earlier, these are both manual focus lenses.
> We’re not sure if these are simply mount conversions of existing lenses or new optical designs.



Continue reading...


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 26, 2019)

they seem to be only mount conversions, like the sony FE versions


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Well I was planning on getting the EF 14mm version, but I’ll wait and see how these come out.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 26, 2019)

The OP photos of the lenses appear to have built in extensions to account for the RF flange distance difference from EF. So probably the same old optical formula with a new mount and MF.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 26, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> they seem to be only mount conversions, like the sony FE versions


Most likely. A quick, inexpensive way for Samyang to get into the RF mount. And 2 reasonably good spots to hit, the 14 and 85.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 26, 2019)

I really like the wide angle options we may have for the RF mount by the end of the year.


----------



## Treyarnon (Feb 26, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> The OP photos of the lenses appear to have built in extensions to account for the RF flange distance difference from EF. So probably the same old optical formula with a new mount and MF.



Strange then that they are using the older manual focus optical design and not their newer AF one.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 26, 2019)

Treyarnon said:


> Strange then that they are using the older manual focus optical design and not their newer AF one.



They probably don't have the technology to do AF on the RF mount yet. They're barely getting into AF on the EF mount.

Just a thought - as noted earlier, they seem to have taken the EF lens and put a different mount on it. The 14 mm in particular would benefit greatly from the shorter flange distance, which would require much less retrofocus in the design.


----------



## JoFT (Feb 26, 2019)

These are definitely mount converted lenses. I got them for testing.


----------



## JoFT (Feb 26, 2019)

JoFT said:


> These are definitely mount converted lenses. I got them for testing.


But both are impressively good if you look at the price...


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 27, 2019)

Probably better value to get the EF version and a generic EF-RF non-autofocus adaptor if you don't already have any EF-RF adaptors. And far more practical if you also still have EF bodies.


----------



## maves (Feb 27, 2019)

For the 14mm I think you'd be better off with the EF mount version, then you can use the drop in filter adapter. 

This actually goes for most Lenses that don't easily take standard filters.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 27, 2019)

They released AF version for EF and go back to MF for RF. Big thumbs down for both lenses.


----------



## uri.raz (Feb 27, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> They released AF version for EF and go back to MF for RF. Big thumbs down for both lenses.



Has someone checked if the EF version AFes on RF with Canon's adapter?


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 27, 2019)

so samyang made manual, then moved to Af and now ith the ef they're going back to Manual? A few steps back isn't it for them? Prob best just to splash out and get a proper AF lens.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 27, 2019)

bergstrom said:


> so samyang made manual, then moved to Af and now ith the ef they're going back to Manual? A few steps back isn't it for them? Prob best just to splash out and get a proper AF lens.



Manual focus won't matter for the 10mm and probably the 14mm since the DOF will be so great (in most cases you can either focus as close as possible, or at some rough estimate of the hyperfocal distance)

For the 85mm it is a big issue.

Incidentally, I wonder if the APS-C version of this lens registers as a FF lens on the RP? Third-party lenses may let you get away with using a crop lens in 4K which is otherwise disabled on that camera.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 27, 2019)

But either on the R or RP won't it be easier to manually focus lenses than on a DSLR? I hear that is one of the benefits of mirrorless...


----------



## jedy (Feb 28, 2019)

Treyarnon said:


> Strange then that they are using the older manual focus optical design and not their newer AF one.


Any third party lenses for Canon will have reverse engineered autofocus. I doubt Samyang has worked out the R mount autofocus yet and reverse engineering will never beat native autofocus for reliability. Also, don’t expect Zeiss to produce R mount autofocus lenses. Sony share their autofocus technology which is why that mount has autofocus lenses from Zeiss.


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 3, 2019)

jedy said:


> Any third party lenses for Canon will have reverse engineered autofocus. I doubt Samyang has worked out the R mount autofocus yet and reverse engineering will never beat native autofocus for reliability. Also, don’t expect Zeiss to produce R mount autofocus lenses. Sony share their autofocus technology which is why that mount has autofocus lenses from Zeiss.



Shouldn't they be able to fake as if the lens is connected via an adapter, and use their existing EF implementation?


----------



## JoFT (Mar 5, 2019)

I have used both lenses a couple of days now. 

Finally both lenses as convinced me, especially because of the expected price point. I do not think that they make it much more expensive....
Interestingly they are lighter and better to handle than using the RF-EF Adapter.

Regarding the 14mm f2.8: they added a bit of dust and weather proofing, wich is nice to get. 

Regarding the 85mm f1.4: First of all the image quality is pretty impressive. Especially color and bokeh-rendering..

Regarding focusing: mirrorless is making the use of manual focusing lenses much easier. Manual focusing is more accurate than autofocus... you have more control - especially with the 10x magnification in the viewfinder... What has astonished me the most was how well focus peaking works... 

In conclusion: for newcomers without any glass and history, especially in combination with the RP: these lenses are the budget add ons....


----------



## jedy (Mar 5, 2019)

uri.raz said:


> Shouldn't they be able to fake as if the lens is connected via an adapter, and use their existing EF implementation?


That makes no sense. You may as well just use their EF lenses with an adapter in that case. The main point I was making is that reverse engineering will never be as good as native autofocus. Also no guarantee of future camera compatibility.


----------



## JoFT (Mar 6, 2019)

Due to my taste and understanding all reverse engineered lenses fail more or less. Therefore manual focusing lenses come into the picture. You save money and weight and good results. But you need some skills...


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 6, 2019)

jedy said:


> That makes no sense. You may as well just use their EF lenses with an adapter in that case.



That forces the designer to use EF flange distance, and the users to use the adapter, which some people don't like.



jedy said:


> The main point I was making is that reverse engineering will never be as good as native autofocus. Also no guarantee of future camera compatibility.



True.


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 6, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> Uri was totally right. You completely miss the point.
> 
> Using their EF lenses on an adapter doesn't allow them to take advantage of the far better film-flange distance to make a far sharper/compact/cheaper lens.
> 
> ...



I'll elaborate on that.

If they use an adapter, the lens is EF forever. If they use RF mechanically & electronically, they can pretend to be EF mounted via an adapter in the first version, then upgrade the firmware later on with RF protocol later on.

This might require to make better hardware (stronger AF engine, spare processing abilities, etc), but AF now + possibility of upgrade makes for a much more attractive lens than 'MF now, AF never' or 'EF w/ adapter forever'.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 6, 2019)

according to Cinema5D, SamYang will build native RF mount lens. The diagram of the two lenses shows the rear lens is at the flange, making it to be a native RF lens. However the sample photo of lens is very deceiving...


----------



## JoFT (Mar 9, 2019)

Meanwhile I was able to finish my review on the 85mm f1.4...

After first mixed feelings: I am pretty excited about the lens. In terms of the results you get from this lens: it is just wow!!! Very decent images, excellent image quality - if you know how to use the lens.

For whom is this lens for?

It is made for owners of the R-Mount cameras - but the EF version will show similar results.
When to take the RF Mount version instead of the EF mount? This is a very good question. For my taste: if you have decided to got with the R-Mount and/or you do discontinue with EF Mount: go for it. It is lighter and easier to handle.
It is more a lens for enthusiasts, for people who like to shoot manual focus
But manual focus is so much fun to use on the Canon mirrorless cameras....
But the lens has a bit of weaknesses too:

It is not native RF: I guess a lens designed for the 54mm bajonett diameter and the short flange distance can be even smaller and lighter
It is not weather sealed
I miss an EXIF chip - this would be even better
And the 1.1m minimum focal distance is a sad thin: I would prefer it mach shorter, even shorter than the usual 85 mm...
I give the lens a highly recommended!!!

For more information please look at my review here https://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2019/3/samyang-s-new-lenses-for-rf-mount-the-mf-85mm-f1-4


----------



## JoFT (Mar 9, 2019)

One photo illustrates where this lens stand for...


----------

